# What are the average heights (inches or mm) for D&D large, huge, & gargantuan minis?



## viper5121

I was wondering what are the average heights (in inches or millimeters) for D&D large, huge, and gargantuan minis.

Some examples are:


Large D&D Minis

Minotaur (from Giants of Legend, 54/72)  
Werewolf Lord (from Unhallowed, 60/60)
Feral Troll (from Deserts of Isolation, #49)


Huge D&D Minis

Mountain Troll (from War of the Dragon Queen, 50/60)
Fomorian (from Giants of Legend, 69/72)
Nalfeshnee Tyrant (from Lords of Madness, #32)


Gargantuan D&D Minis

Orcus - Prince of Undeath
Gargantuan Black Dragon
Gargantuan Blue Dragon


Any responses will be appreciated.

Thank you very much.


----------



## mgbeach

I was making some paper standup minis and asked the same question over here..
ddmspoilers.com • View topic - Heights of different mini sizes

Got some good responses, a couple of which were..
_
Ah, that's an interesting question.  Well, there is a height chart in  the 3.5 manuals that shows the average heights of creatures, you could  just multiply it by 30mm...

Small would probably be 15mm
Medium 30mm (1x1 base)
Large 60mm (2x2 base)
Huge 90mm (3x3 base)
Gargantuan  120mm (4x4 base)
Colossal 240mm (8x8? base)

Just guessing though._

------------------------------

_Theoretically, it's about 5.1 mm miniature to 1 ft. A six foot tall character would therefore be 30.5 mm._

-------------------------------------

_Small looks better around 20mm, 15mm and you have no detail. There is a  bit of a black hole between medium's 38-35mm and large's 50-80mm. That  35-50mm range is really tough; they look massive on 1 inch bases (Grazzt  is a great poster child here) but if they go on a large base, they're  comical - the Runecarved Eidolon, for instance. You may want to  exaggerate monster sizes between 7 ft and 10 ft._


----------



## S'mon

Larges average ca 2"/10' IME, but it depends on the monster height from the rulebooks - the figures match the descriptions.


----------



## Echohawk

There is considerable variation in the heights of the minis. The Werewolf Lord (large) is actually fractionally higher than the Nalfeshnee Tyrant (huge) because his arm stretches up quite high, while the nalfeshnee is rather short and squat.

I just did a quick measurement of the ones you mentioned and these were their approximate heights:

Werewolf Lord -> 89mm
Feral Troll -> 65mm

Mountain Troll -> 89mm
Fomorian -> 111mm
Nalfeshnee Tyrant -> 87mm

Orcus - Prince of Undeath -> 161mm
Gargantuan Black Dragon -> 197mm
Gargantuan Blue Dragon -> 147mm


----------



## Dm_from_Brazil

A little tip from a miniatures gamer:

Miniature height is (mostly) measured to the  "eyeline" (that is, of course, a line in the height of the minis eyes). 

...Beacuse of all the difference in height caused by overstreched arms (i.e. werewolf lord), helmets, crowns etc. 

NOT that D&D minis follow strictly some miniature scale - but this (eyeline measuremente) is the classical way of taking minis measures.


----------



## viper5121

Echohawk said:


> There is considerable variation in the heights of the minis. The Werewolf Lord (large) is actually fractionally higher than the Nalfeshnee Tyrant (huge) because his arm stretches up quite high, while the nalfeshnee is rather short and squat.
> 
> I just did a quick measurement of the ones you mentioned and these were their approximate heights:
> 
> Werewolf Lord -> 89mm
> Feral Troll -> 65mm
> 
> Mountain Troll -> 89mm
> Fomorian -> 111mm
> Nalfeshnee Tyrant -> 87mm
> 
> Orcus - Prince of Undeath -> 161mm
> Gargantuan Black Dragon -> 197mm
> Gargantuan Blue Dragon -> 147mm




Wow! Thank you very much for taking the time to measure those miniatures.  I really appreciate it.

And thanks to everyone else also for the responses.


----------

